# Fire in my Winnebago July 2007



## 108150 (Nov 7, 2007)

Reference our burnt out Winnibago

Hello everyone from Ian and Dawn, we are the two whose Winnebago RV burnt out on the 2nd July 2007. This is the first opportunity we ha ve had to read all of your wonderful messages regarding our disaster and we have been really touched by the support you have all given and also the donations which at the time helped us enormously. Many thanks have got to go to Steve (Monaco Steve) for instigating this thread and also to everyone of you who donated to our cause and sent good wishes. Noting your concerns about fire extinguishers and Insurance companies, our Insurance company was fantastic, they paid us our full insured amount plus almost full amount of contents. We cannot praise them enough. We have now moved on and are encased in bricks and mortar. we have just come to Spain to visit another motorhomer and he showed us how to get in to this website. 
Motorhoming is in our blood and always will be and we hope to be back on the road in the not too distant future, and we would lastly like to say that (god forbid) if anyone needs help as we did do not hesitate to ask us. 
All our love to you all and our Insurance company was Sureterm.
and our e.mail address is [email protected]


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Great to hear from you Ian and Dawn and that you have recovered most of your losses. Speaks well for your insurance company, I will be checking them out when mine is due for renewal!

As you say motorcaravanning gets in the blood, it has been in mine since 1969! Will be good to hear that you are back on the road again in the not too distant future.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad you got sorted and life can get back to some normality.

Take care and safe travels.

Johnny F


----------

